

Apple wants your fingerprints on file - 1337biz
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/287632/apple-wants-your-fingerprints-file

======
fredoliveira
Classic linkbait title. Apple wants no such thing. They just acquired a
biometrics company, and the rest is ITWorld speculation.

------
draggnar
My motorola atrix has a fingerprint reader to unlock it, and it is one of my
favorite features. Very fast, relatively accurate, unlock my phone without
looking at the screen.

